# A poem to honour Beauty



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

This is a poem I wrote to honour Beauty's memory:

Beauty


I first saw you sleeping in your pen
You were so thin, so fragile
At the time of seeing you
I wasn't planning on taking you home

You were eight years old, the charity said
Had been in their care for months
I knew I couldn't leave you!

I arranged it with my family
Together we brought you home
You were my precious treasure,
My sugar pie, my life!

You acted older than the charity thought you were,
We thought you were 14 when we got you.
Beauty, you were shy but very sweet
Once you learnt to trust us.

You were never keen on visitors, never keen on fuss
But you were very special
To all of us

You had to leave your home
When your owner died
But that didn't mean you weren't special
You meant the world to us!

It was hard when you became ill
The good times became rarer and rarer
The bad started outnumbering the good

We did our best, honest we tried!
But your body was too weak
To fight the sickness off.
I lost you, holding you at the last
You only lived with us 18 months!
But your memory still lives on,
My sweet, precious treasure!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Man. My chest is feeling tight and my eyes are prickling with tears. That really was a beautiful poem about a cat who found love and a furrever home.


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> Man. My chest is feeling tight and my eyes are prickling with tears. That really was a beautiful poem about a cat who found love and a furrever home.


We lost her a few months ago, hence the last bit  (suspected tumour)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tears... what a moving tribute to Beauty & your love and bond with her.


----------

